

Not your grandfather's braking system - elblanco
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/not-your-grandfathers-braking-system/article1456851/

======
davidmurphy
Call me old fashioned, but when it was just mechanical, there'd be less that
could go wrong.

Yes, I realize, less that could go right too (in terms of stability features
in braking). But still...

~~~
MikeCapone
Like most of the other technologies we trust everyday without even thinking
about it, this will mature (or be changed to something else that is equally or
more advanced) and probably become more reliable than old-style brakes.

The question is, was this put on a production vehicle too quickly, without
enough testing?

------
csmeder
Was this really the best time to announce this, given that every one it
talking about how Toyata's uncontrollable acceleration problem is probably due
to a software bug?

So you cant stop it from accelerating and now you can't even depend on the
breaks? I'm guessing it probably has some redundancy built in...

------
Zak
I can't say I'd want this on a car; I like the direct feedback of a hydraulic
brake system with no more than moderate power assist. I'm also undecided on
ABS for myself, but I want most people to have it. Maybe I'm just old-
fashioned, but I like being in control of the car, not the other way around.

------
nopinsight
Unless the system contains enough redundancy, having more connected parts to
control something creates more points of failure and its probability adds up.

A question for those engineers: Should safety really be sacrificed for
efficiency's sake?

------
julius_geezer
A look at the comp.risks archives for the history of Airbus's difficulties
getting fly-by-wire right could be informative here.

